# Colonel Boom's - Juice Reviews



## Andre (22/9/14)

Ordered their Headshot and Blackpowder. Got 10 ml each of the Ceasefire and By Jove for free!







*Company*: Colonel Boom's
*Mod*: Reo Mini and Reo Grand
*Watts*: 25W and 39W
*Atomiser*: Reomizer 2 and Cyclone with AFC
*Coil Resistance*: 0.7 single on the Reomizer 2, and 0.45 duals on the Cyclone with AFC
*Wicking Material*: Ceramic
*Strength*: 18mg
*Price*: R500.00 for 50ml (shipping and customs included), R10.00 per ml
*Website*: http://www.colonelboom.co.uk/flavours

*HEADSHOT*

*Website blurb*: 
_HeadShot is our mentholated option and is a real tongue teaser, blended with peppermint and lime we have tried to keep the menthol levels at a level where it gives that unmistakable menthol power but without the brain chilling cold often found in straight menthol juices. The peppermint adds a depth to the minty flavour overall and rounds off the menthol, the lime creeps in on the inhale and hits your tastebuds with a refreshingly citrus sharpness that customers seem to love.
If you are looking for a tongue tingling refreshing juice, HeadShot could be just the one for you!
This juice is created with our standard 60vg/40pg blend using high quality USP, EP and BP grade ingredients along with carefully selected food flavourings.
Ingredients: May Contain Nicotine. 60%Vegetable Glycerine B.P. 40% Propylene Glycol B.P.
25% of this juice is made from PG based, nature identical food flavourings with no added colourings.
The lime flavouring can craze, haze and crack certain plastic tanks._

*Internet reviews: *http://allthejuices.com/juice/colonel-boom-headshot

*Reviewer Notes*:
Always thought menthol is menthol is menthol. Not so with this juice. The menthol is not overpowering, but still gives one a good coldness in the mouth and down the throat. And a solid, but not too intense, throat hit. On the inhale the lime is there, but much in the background - on the fringes. On the exhale the lime come to the front in the most enjoyable and refreshing way, with just a hint of mint.
As one can expect with 60VG, vapour production is great.
This juice might sound simple, but to get the balance right for this type of juice must have taken considerable effort - and the balance for me is perfect. So much so, that it has immediately been taken up into my permanent rotation as an ADV.
And here is the great bonus with this juice: It really cleanses the palate and livens up one's taste buds. Try another flavour after this one and it tastes fresher, crispier and better. HeadShot is a great juice enhancer.

On the @ET scale: 5 - holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

*BY JOVE*

*Website blurb:*
_By Jove is our take on a quintessentially British summertime dessert and is equal parts delicious and refreshing. Lightly stewed rhubarb fool that compliments the double cream and a hint of vanilla with a lightly chilled effect that makes it feel like the juice has come straight out of your fridge
A firm favourite of fruit lovers and those that enjoy dessert juices, By Jove makes a nice change from standard custards too,
This juice is created with our standard 60vg/40pg blend using high quality USP, EP and BP grade ingredients along with carefully selected food flavourings.
Coming initially at 6mg, 12mg, 18mg and 24mg in 10ml, 30ml and 50ml bottles
Ingredients: May Contain Nicotine. 60%Vegetable Glycerine B.P. 40% Propylene Glycol B.P.
25% of this juice is made from PG based, natural and nature identical food flavourings with 0.04% natural red colouring added to give a lightly pink appearance. This is only 2 drops in 50ml by volume and kept at a minimal amount._

*Internet reviews: *http://allthejuices.com/juice/colonel-boom-by-jove

*Reviewer Notes:*
Have been looking for a good rhubarb juice for a long time. And this is an absolute masterpiece! 
I love custard juices, but they are usually very sweet and cannot be vaped for too long a time. With the delicate rhubarb in this juice, one can vape this all day, all year long. 
Their description above is spot on, I can taste the lightly stewed rhubarb, the cream and the vanilla, superbly balanced, and the coolness on the exhale is sublime.
Good throat hit and vapour production.
This juice is a must try for custard, dessert or fruit flavour juice lovers.

On the @ET scale: 5 - holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Shall report on the other 2 juices at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/9/14)

Thank you @Andre - superb 
Headshot sounds amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

Great review @Andre! Sounds like really delicious mouth watering juices you have there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

@Andre, do they ship customs friendly and how long did it take to receive your order?


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Andre, do they ship customs friendly and how long did it take to receive your order?


Shipped 19 August 2014, received 15 September 2014. Parcel marked friendly, but bottles not. Did have to submit documentation to customs and paid VAT and handling.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> Shipped 19 August 2014, received 15 September 2014. Parcel marked friendly, but bottles not. Did have to submit documentation to customs and paid VAT and handling.


 
Customs are stepping up their game.
Had an increasing number of queries for documentation myself on sample orders. Seems 99% of packages aren't being looked over now and my no.1 reason for heading legit. 
There's no point in trying to skip over these things anymore if we want our industry to survive here in SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

Thank you for the info @Andre! Almost a month hey! Unfortunate that you had to incur additional costs


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Customs are stepping up their game.
> Had an increasing number of queries for documentation myself on sample orders. Seems 99% of packages aren't being looked over now and my no.1 reason for heading legit.
> There's no point in trying to skip over these things anymore if we want our industry to survive here in SA.


Agree, I have not problem paying what is due, but do not like the risk of confiscation because it contains nic.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> Agree, I have not problem paying what is due, but do not like the risk of confiscation because it contains nic.


 
Yeah I change my pants quite frequently.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Now for the *BLACKPOWDER*







*Company*: Colonel Boom's
*Mod*: Reo Mini and Reo Grand
*Watts*: 25W and 39W
*Atomiser*: Reomizer 2 and Cyclone with AFC
*Coil Resistance*: 0.7 single on the Reomizer 2, and 0.45 duals on the Cyclone with AFC
*Wicking Material*: Ceramic
*Strength*: 18mg
*Price*: R500.00 for 50ml (shipping and customs included), R10.00 per ml
*Website*: http://www.colonelboom.co.uk/flavours

*BLACKPOWDER*

*Website description*:
_BlackPowder has been created to work across most devices and a wide range of power outputs, at various settings your juice will display different characteristics and flavours indicative of a complex blend, this juice will truly shine in a rebuildable atomiser and a well set up coil. With Anise and Liquorice taking centre stage you find the fruits that shore up the rear set the palate alight with mouthwatering goodness, the effects of the anise are far reaching though and continue to dance around your mouth after the first inhale with that familiar tingle. We use two different types of liquorice, one for the sweetness but also a more natural, root flavouring for added depth.
Tested in many devices it really shines in high performance atomisers – some get more fruit, others more aniseed and others get the full depth of the liquorice root – which will you experience?
This juice is created with our standard 60vg/40pg blend using high quality USP, EP and BP grade ingredients along with carefully selected food flavourings at quite a high percentage, this is a strong flavour, it has gusto and as a result you may prefer to cut this with 25% vg or pg to suit._
_BlackPowder has had a slight reformulation with the root liquorice flavour which means it now works considerably better in glassomisers than version 1. The reason for this was the old root liquorice needed vast airflow in order to burn off and let the fruits come through._
_Ingredients: May Contain Nicotine. 60%Vegetable Glycerine B.P. 40% Propylene Glycol B.P.
> 28% of this juice is made from PG based, nature identical food flavourings with no additional colourings. The colour is formed from the liquorice and fruit flavour blend._
*Please Note: BlackPowder is likely to crack plastic tanks due to the high concentration of anise and liquorice flavourings, please use caution with your devices and try to ensure you use steel or glass to avoid any issues. Colonel Booms cannot be held responsible for damage to any plastic items.*

*Internet reviews: *http://allthejuices.com/juice/colonel-boom-blackpowder

*Reviewer notes:*
At 0.7 ohms on the single coil this tasted exactly like licorice allsorts to me, but without the cloying sweetness found in the real sweets. A very natural licorice taste with just a hint of anise and some fruit on the back burner. For me not that strong a flavour that cutting it with VG or PG is required.
Love my strong anise flavour (like in Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil) and missed that at 0.7 ohms. However, at 0.45 ohms with dual coils in the Cyclone with AFC this juice came alive. Now I could taste the Anise - still not strong but a tingling, almost cooling, long lasting effect. The licorice and the anise come through in equal measure, less sweet than at 0.7 ohms - the perfect dancing couple. With some nice fruit on the exhale.
A superb, very natural tasting juice, which can give you different experiences at varying resistances. The throat hit is strong, but smooth, not thumping at all. Satisfying vapour production.

On the @ET scale: 4 - nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/9/14)

Andre said:


> Agree, I have not problem paying what is due, but do not like the risk of confiscation because it contains nic.


 
It's a mentality we're all going to have to adapt. Retailers and consumers a like.
Trying to save a few bucks on declarations will soon start doing more harm than good. 
Their strapping down tight and word has it major fines will be imposed on guys trying to cut corners and get caught.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/9/14)

Thanks and great review on the Blackpowder @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/9/14)

Why the dislike on my post @Andre


----------



## Paulie (23/9/14)

Great Reviews @Andre 

Interesting flavors you got there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (23/9/14)

Probably a mistake..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Why the dislike on my post @Andre


Oops, sorry slip of the finger - corrected!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/9/14)

No problem at all, thanks @Andre  I thought that this would negatively affect a members ratings but I see that it did not.


----------

